# Period? Already?!!



## mnagi (Oct 5, 2005)

I seem to have just got mine today. My baby's only just over 5 months old and I'm nursing pretty much every 2hrs around the clock. WTF?!! I feel like I should be all celebrating the return of my fertility/woman's blessing or whatever but I'm just annoyed and upset. After many years of infertility my period doesn't equate fertility to me anymore and I didn't think I'd have to deal with it for many many months yet, especially when I'm nursing so frequently and feel so run down. Have any of you had yours return so soon?


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Mine was back at 6weeks. Yup, that early, and its been regular since then.


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

I have gotten mine back at 6 weeks before, too. This time I got it back at 3 months and it has been regular ever since. You got 2 months more than I did!


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

mine returned at 4 months PP, the 2nd one came at 6 months PP, and I don't know when or if I'll have another anytime soon. (we haven't been great at TTA(void), IYKWIM).
I was hoping for more period free time, but I got blessed with a good sleeper so figured my period free time would be short-lived.


----------



## mnagi (Oct 5, 2005)

Yikes. My postpartum bleeding only stopped around 6 weeks.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Fertility.


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

I got mine back at 5 months PP with #2. She was nursing pretty much every 2-3 hours around the clock. I was shocked!!!







especially since I never got a period back after my first baby (conceived the 2nd when DS was 13 months old).

Everyone's body is different - and every pregnancy and postpartum time is unique in its own way, too.


----------



## greenemami (Nov 1, 2007)

I just got a period at 2.5 months postpartum! I couldn't believe it (still don't actually, but they couldn't give me any other explanation.) It was super light, so we'll see what happens next month. Ds sleeps through the night though, so they said that is probably why (and don't hate me, because dd didn't sleep through the night until 2.5 YEARS old, lol!) I got my first pp period at about 9 months with dd.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

another 6 week PPer... with both kids... despite following all the rules of EBFing


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Mine came back at exactly 5 months pp despite round the clock nursing, co sleeping, etcetera. Some of just have all the luck, heh.


----------

